# BOCHUM | The Healthcare Campus | Pro



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*The Healthcare Campus North Rhine-Westphalia*

The Healthcare Campus North Rhine-Westphalia is based on the philosophy of the National Institutes of Health (NIH) in the USA. Forming the most important US authority for biomedical research, the NIH are situated in a campus-like area with more than 75 buildings. All of the NIH institutions are committed to improving people’s health, and (bio-) medical research there covers all of the chief known diseases.

On the Healthcare Campus North Rhine-Westphalia, new insights are to be gained on diseases, and setting out from these, new therapies are to be developed. One of the major topics that the Healthcare Campus North Rhine-Westphalia is concerned with is the aging population. Whether it be cancer diseases, Alzheimer or Parkinson’s disease, many illnesses are confronting society with considerable challenges – especially in Germany, which will have to cope with a steadily increasing share of old people among the population as a whole in the coming decades.

Guided by this notion, concentrating excellent research and development at the Healthcare Campus North Rhine-Westphalia is to result in its belonging to top-level European health research. Its development will be modelled on the concept of the NIH, without actually copying them.

The Healthcare Campus North Rhine-Westphalia is to be established in the Ruhr Region – this was already determined in June 2008. An independent Committee of Experts headed by Prof. Dr. med. Karl Max Einhäupl of Berlin’s Charité subsequently compiled a recommendation for a location to be submitted to the State Government.

Nine cities applied for the Healthcare Campus North Rhine-Westphalia, which is to concentrate existing and yet to be founded institutions of health management in a centre, integrate them in a network and support their development. Special support will be given in particular to innovation in health research.

On the 12th May 2009, it was finally decided that the Healthcare Campus North Rhine-Westphalia would be coming to Bochum. To Chief Minister Dr. Jürgen Rüttgers, this was an “important signal for a transformation of the Ruhr Region”. For: “North Rhine-Westphalia is already a leading health region in Germany today. We want to become a leading health region in Europe. And we want to rank among the best internationally.”

Commenting on the choice of location, Commission Chairman Prof. Einhäupl explained: “What was decisive in recommending Bochum was its scientific, medical and health management expertise.” The geographical location, with an integration potential to link up with the city centre and the University, was given a positive appraisal. And: “Owing to a strong presence of extra-university research in this location, it is expected to bear a considerable potential for networks in the Ruhr metropolis,” Prof. Einhäupl said.

“Opting for one location does not mean turning down the other locations,” Karl-Josef Laumann, the State’s Minister of Labour, Health and Social Affairs, stressed. “As a centre of gravity in North Rhine-Westphalia, the Healthcare Campus is to establish national and international network structures. The Campus is going to give a boost to the entire system of healthcare in North Rhine-Westphalia.”

http://www.gc.nrw.de/index.php?id=35&L=1













All Pictures:: Léon Wohlhage Wernik Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH (Berlin) + Bauer und Partner Landschaftsarchitekten (Karlsruhe)


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

Some photos of the location where the Healthcare Campus will be build.




Photos: konny


----------

